# Another Kit Car Update



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It lives





































What a day - worked until 7, went straight round to my friends house and have only just got back. It's been a frustrating but ultimately fruitful evening. We spent most of the evening rectifying some basic mistakes such as discovering that we'd fitted the distributor 180 degrees out, meaning that the spark which should have been going to number 1 cylinder was in fact going to number 4 cylinder, we'd also wired the coil in incorrectly so that it was "on" all the time and getting rather hot ......









We'd been trying to start it all evening but without success - we'd just about decided to knock it all on the head for the day but decided to have one last go and brummmmmmmm away it went. Loads of smoke and not actually that much noise from the exhaust. The car was stupidly loud when we had it briefly out on the road all those months ago so we aren't too bothered about this at all. So all that's left to do now is tidy up the wiring, bolt things back together (lots of that to do) and then take it for a test run. Photos (lots of photos) when it's ready which can't be too long now ..................................... WOOOHOOOO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Firing order.









Jeez, that takes me back to when a lovely lady's dad and brother droped a capacitor screw into the dizi and broke the oil pump drive.









I got a new dizi and the other bits from a scrap yard and we ( the tall, blonde young lady and me ) spent a couple of hours on our backs under the Avenger fixinging it.

She bragged to her friends that she had been lying on her back, sweating with Stan.
















Sadly, I was married and didn't take advantage.









I must have been stupid.
















She was very tall.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ooer-stan i never realised you were such a dark 'hoss









john.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mostly grey now John.









I quite liked that Avenger.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Cup holder or not...........this one would never be a feature in my car!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Much as I'd like to I just can't see how I'd be able to incorporate that cup holder into the dashboard of the car. Shame really as it's a pretty good design - just slightly larger than what I usually see installed in cars


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

The whole project sounds a right hoot, I bet your've had a great time.

Look forward to seeing some pictures of it in full flight









Derek


----------

